

Don't want the NSA to read your email? - lewisgodowski
http://reason.com/blog/2013/06/21/dont-want-the-nsa-to-read-your-email-use

======
jakejake
This does't seem to make any sense because optical character recognition isn't
needed to read emails. The text is already there as character data - the font
isn't doing anything to hide that unless its physically printed.

Encrypting all your email would be a better idea.

------
bifrost
I'm not sure a font will have much to do with the NSA reading your email...

